# 2x HDMI aus einem USB-C Displayport Anschluss?



## DK_940 (19. September 2018)

Hey zusammen,

ich baue gerade mein Arbeitszimmer um und habe vor 2 Monitore hin zu stellen und diese beide an ein Notebook zu hängen.

Da dieses Notebook einen USB-C Anschluss mit DP hat wäre es allgemein ne geile Sache wenn ich einen Stecker hätte um in den "Tisch Modus" zu wechseln.
Nun finde ich keinen USB-C Adapter der 2 Grafikausgänge Eine RJ-45 Buchse und ein paar USB Anschlüsse hat.
Deshalb fange ich an mich zu wundern ob das überhaupt funktioniert zwei Monitore an einen Hub zu hängen.

Wenn da jemand was weis bitte Melden 

Grüße DK


----------



## DOcean (19. September 2018)

DP kann Monitore hintereinanderhängen (daisy-chain) daher sind keine 2 Ausgänge notwendig, vielleicht klappt das damit -> Connecting Monitors With USB Type C and Daisy-Chain


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2018)

i-tec USB-C Dual Display Docking Station 1x HDMI, 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Bei den meisten Docks bist du auf 1920x1200@60Hz begrenzt wenn du zwei Monitore anstecken willst.


----------



## DK_940 (19. September 2018)

Dankeschön.
Full HD ist völlig ausreichend.
Wie es der Zufall will habe ich natürlich nach erstellen des Threads etwas gefunden.
(USB Hub C USB C Adapter Dual HDMI 4K Display, USB C Hub: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) laut einer Userfrage soll das aber zumindest bei einem MacBook nicht klappen.
Zur Info: ich habe einen Dell Inspiron 7370.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2018)

Ich würds ausprobieren, bei USB-C kam seit dem Erscheinen so viele Bugfixes und neue Treiber das ich mich auf ältere Bewertungen gar nicht so verlassen würde.
Wir hatten mal ein original HP-Dock da das hat erst nach einem Firmwareupdate von diesem Dock + Treiberupdate Windows so funktioniert wie es sollte.

Was ich aber dazukaufen würde wäre ein Verlängerungskabel, das lässt den ganzen Kabelsalat untern Tisch verschwinden.
Ich hab bei mir dann nach oben mit zwei USB 3.0-Verlängerungen die USB-Ports zum Bildschirmfuß gelegt.


----------



## DK_940 (19. September 2018)

Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anders übrig als es zu Wagen ^^.

Das mit den Kabeln wird alles schön Organisiert. Das Notebook bekommt einen Ständer. Dann kommt so ein Ding in den Tisch: ICY BOX IB-Hub1404A Tisch-Hub zum Einbau, 3x USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Und das Dongle verschwindet hinter dem Notebook. Die Schirme bekommen einen Doppel Vesa Mount der unten an der Tischplatte befestigt wird. Da siehste nachher nix mehr


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2018)

Dieses Einbauding hat den USB-C als USB 3.0 ausgeführt, da bekommst du kein Videosignal drüber.


----------



## DK_940 (19. September 2018)

Ja das weiß ich schon.
Hinten an das Notebook kommt das Dongle. Daran werden Monitore, Peripherie und das Ding angeschlossen.
Der dient nur als Datenanschluss das ist mir schon klar. ^^
Trotzdem Danke

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------

